# How Coca Cola And Pepsi Can save America from HFCS



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

in November 1984 Coca Cola and Pepsi announced the changing of Sugar to HFCS that changed the food chain in America for the past 25 years. Coca Cola and Pepsi can help save America from being over obese if they would just permanently change the ingredients in their soft drinks from High fructose corn syrup back to cane sugar again. We are in fact the only country that uses that stuff. Sara Lee and Starbucks removed High fructose corn syrup from their ingredients. If only Coke and Pepsi would follow, so will everyone else. To get your comment and voice heard please post behind me. Sunday I will go to Costco looking for Imported Coke. If you can call Coke and Pepsi and complain and be heard.
Steve


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

Not only that, but you could taste the quality difference between an imported Coke/Pepsi, from here...


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

They'll never change back to sugar, not while the US Gov't subsidizes corn production as it does. HFCS is cheaper in this market and focus group research shows people will just as eagerly swill down soda sweetened with it... End of story. 

Though, the difference in taste is incredible. Soda tastes chemical and disgusting to me, except the stuff I buy every now and then in my supermarket.. Coca-Cola imported from Mexico, in those classic glass bottles, sweetened with sugar instead of corn syrup. That stuff is delicious. 

And the irony of one of those quintessentially American things being in the import foods section? that's also delicious.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

If they get enough complaints they may have to and rumour has it they just may. People should just go on a outrage just like they did when the changed it the first time. Sara Lee already changed back, there is no reason why not. I ll pay the higher price to get other soda. I ll just keep getting Mexican Coke then most of the time. Unless I have no choice. By the way I think Hunts tomato ketchup changed their ingredients already. It now says no HFCS on the bottle.

Pepsi maybe testing it out to see what the reactions are with throwback Pepsi. Coca Cola should do the same with a vintage Coca Cola. I remember that taste. Will the Real Coca Cola please stand up?!


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

myhalo123 said:


> You can buy Pepsi right now with real sugar in Walmart. My Walmart at least. It's called Pepsi throwback.


It's too bad that Pepsi Throwback is only for a limited time. They keep bringing it back in shorter spurts.  *sighs* I really love the stuff.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

It would be interesting to see what would happen if HFCS went away. I bet a lot of people would eat/drink fewer calories.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Soda is bad in general but i guess using real cane sugar would make it a little better.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I thought you were talking about hydrofluorocarbons, and I was like, "Oh, weird."


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I try to avoid HFCS since it stimulates appetite i read somewhere..


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Very true. I have been studying food and health and aspartame is also deadly to the body and wrecks havoc, high fructose corn syrup is also deadly as well as MSG. People are beginning to learn now. We aren't so dumbed down as these companies think. We know the repercussions of their so-called natural ingredients or their denial of the risks of poor diet and processed foods.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Soda would be healthier with the cane sugar. I think it was healthier back ni the days when you had it around dinner time and movie for a movie. Its also not fair to blame the soda companies. They should really change it back for good. I just bought two more bottles of throwback Pepsi. When I go to Costco I ll buy "the Real Coca Cola". The way its meant to be. I was a kid when they changed it all of a sudden. I had Snapple Ice tea today , and the ingredients said sugar instead of high fructose corn syrup. Snapple , Sara Lee and Starbucks already changed back. PS Coca cola is good for a stomach ache. I'd use that instead of medicine.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Going out to eat is the worst sometimes, cause a Angus hamburger is America's choice but whats in the bun? and the biscuits at Texas Roadhouse, those are good though. Come on Coca cola and Pepsi if you can hear me please save America!


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

VagueResemblance said:


> They'll never change back to sugar, not while the US Gov't subsidizes corn production as it does. HFCS is cheaper in this market and focus group research shows people will just as eagerly swill down soda sweetened with it... End of story.


:ditto



Anxiety75 said:


> Very true. I have been studying food and health and aspartame is also deadly to the body and wrecks havoc, high fructose corn syrup is also deadly as well as MSG. People are beginning to learn now. We aren't so dumbed down as these companies think. We know the repercussions of their so-called natural ingredients or their denial of the risks of poor diet and processed foods.


Are we using the same definition of deadly?

http://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/?p=6822
http://www.thedailymaverick.co.za/opinionista/2010-09-14-that-finger-licking-lip-smacking-taste


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

The very thing they protect us from is actually less of a problem than HFCS. No one benefits from soft drinks as it is. Sometimes they put cane sugar in these drinks for some kind of promotional thing but it doesn't last. America is also now the highest in obesity-contributed partially by the soft drinks.



PinkFloyd75 said:


> in November 1984 Coca Cola and Pepsi announced the changing of Sugar to HFCS that changed the food chain in America for the past 25 years. Coca Cola and Pepsi can help save America from being over obese if they would just permanently change the ingredients in their soft drinks from High fructose corn syrup back to cane sugar again. We are in fact the only country that uses that stuff. Sara Lee and Starbucks removed High fructose corn syrup from their ingredients. If only Coke and Pepsi would follow, so will everyone else. To get your comment and voice heard please post behind me. Sunday I will go to Costco looking for Imported Coke. If you can call Coke and Pepsi and complain and be heard.
> Steve


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

The research is factual. Aspartame,HFCS,MSG is deadly.



Belshazzar said:


> :ditto
> 
> Are we using the same definition of deadly?
> 
> ...


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

High fructose corn syrup is terrible stuff, but subsidies in the US make eliminating in from the food supply highly unlikely.

Recent studies have discovered significant amounts of mercury(which is used in the production of HFCS) in about half of all samples tested:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/01/26/AR2009012601831.html

Another recent study, from Princeton, discovered that high fructose corn syrup leads to significantly greater gains in weight and body fat versus table sugar, even when overall caloric intake was kept equal:

http://www.princeton.edu/main/news/archive/S26/91/22K07/


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Anxiety75 said:


> The research is factual. Aspartame,HFCS,MSG is deadly.


Yes the research is factual and it says no such thing. Thanks for the source.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Anxiety75 said:


> The research is factual. Aspartame,HFCS,MSG is deadly.


My dad was convinced that Aspartame (known as "Nutrasweet" when it came out in the 80s) would cause headaches. That is the specific reason why I cannot drink Diet 7-up. In 1984, it was introduced as "The Best is Even Better", having Nutrasweet - one of the first to do so. I also stay away from the first diet soda ever marketed - Diet Rite in 1963. It actually has saccharin, a known carcinogen.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

I know the price of corn is going up, maybe Coke and Pepis will use that excuse to go back to original formula for good. 
Steve


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

Eating excess sugar is just as bad as eating HFCS. Driking a soda made from "cane sugar" and thinking it is somehow now better for you is well... just good marketing on the part of soda companies into fooling you to still drink something that is still bad for you. A calorie is a calorie..and I haven't seen to many skinny people guzzle down cane sugar soda.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

pariahgirl said:


> Eating excess sugar is just as bad as eating HFCS. Driking a soda made from "cane sugar" and thinking it is somehow now better for you is well... just good marketing on the part of soda companies into fooling you to still drink something that is still bad for you. A calorie is a calorie..and I haven't seen to many skinny people guzzle down cane sugar soda.


Nope, not true. A recent study, from Princeton, discovered that high fructose corn syrup leads to significantly greater gains in weight and body fat versus table sugar, even when overall caloric intake was kept equal:

http://www.princeton.edu/main/news/a.../S26/91/22K07/


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

papaSmurf said:


> Nope, not true. A recent study, from Princeton, discovered that high fructose corn syrup leads to significantly greater gains in weight and body fat versus table sugar, even when overall caloric intake was kept equal:
> 
> http://www.princeton.edu/main/news/a.../S26/91/22K07/


Link's broken. Is this a preliminary/pilot study or a full one? One study doesn't overturn all the other research done on it. It seems unlikely that there would be a big difference between natural sweeteners and HFCS given that the natural sweeteners also contain fructose (and sometimes more than HFCS). I think I posted this in another thread, but:



> HFCS 42 and HFCS 55 have essentially the same amount of fructose, as a fraction of their total sugar, as honey, sucrose (cane or beet sugar) or maple syrup/sugar (to be agonizingly precise, HFCS has slightly less, and HCFS 55 has slightly more).
> HFCS 42 and HFCS 55 have an equal or smaller amount of fructose, as a fraction of their total sugar, as many commonly consumed fruits.
> Agave syrup has higher fructose content than any type of HFCS except HFCS 90.
> For people who are worried about their health or their children's health - and who isn't, these days - the data suggest that the best choice is to reduce intake of all sweeteners containing fructose. That includes not only the evil HFCS, but also natural cane sugar, molasses (which is just impure cane sugar), brown sugar (ditto) and honey. Even "unsweetened" (no added sugar) fruit juices need to be considered when limiting your family's fructose intake.


http://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/?p=6501


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Belshazzar said:


> Link's broken]


Here's a fixed link: http://www.princeton.edu/main/news/archive/S26/91/22K07/

From the text of the article:

"First, sucrose is composed of equal amounts of the two simple sugars -- it is 50 percent fructose and 50 percent glucose -- but the typical high-fructose corn syrup used in this study features a slightly imbalanced ratio, containing 55 percent fructose and 42 percent glucose. Larger sugar molecules called higher saccharides make up the remaining 3 percent of the sweetener. Second, as a result of the manufacturing process for high-fructose corn syrup, the fructose molecules in the sweetener are free and unbound, ready for absorption and utilization. In contrast, every fructose molecule in sucrose that comes from cane sugar or beet sugar is bound to a corresponding glucose molecule and must go through an extra metabolic step before it can be utilized."

Obviously one study doesn't prove anything, but I'm not sure that cavalier dismissal is quite appropriate either.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Umm, fructose and glucose (sucrose or table sugar is glucose linked to fructose) are interconvertible in the body and basically have the same amount of calories per unit weight. Fructose is thought to stimulate the hunger response in the hypothalamus more readily than glucose but that is still controversial. As a soda and caffeine addict, who drinks mainly diet these days, I would recommend not drinking soda. Soda is just a quick high energy drink that will spike your blood glucose which makes them dangerous for people susceptible to diabetes.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

papaSmurf said:


> Here's a fixed link: http://www.princeton.edu/main/news/archive/S26/91/22K07/
> 
> From the text of the article:
> 
> ...


It's not cavalier dismissal, I just said it seems unlikely. The methodology of their experiment has also been criticized. (http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/boo...se-corn-syrup-hfcs-sugar-princeton-study.html) It seems that the most promising route of research is in the psychotropic effects of HFCS, not the metabolic ones.


----------

